# Apps Purchased. Will they transfer to the Nexus 7?



## Ivanrooni (Aug 19, 2011)

Purchased apps for my GNex. Will they be transferred to my Nexus 7? Tapatalk for instance?

Thanks
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Ivanrooni said:


> Purchased apps for my GNex. Will they be transferred to my Nexus 7? Tapatalk for instance?
> 
> Thanks
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


In short yes.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wahree (Jul 3, 2012)

Apps are linked to your Google account not your device...

Nexus S Tapatalked


----------



## Ivanrooni (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks.

Wonder if all or some d/t it being a tablet vs a phone? I know my Logitech Revue is limited by the play store.

Nonetheless, if most do okay I'll be happy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivanrooni said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Wonder if all or some d/t it being a tablet vs a phone? I know my Logitech Revue is limited by the play store.
> 
> ...


Tapatalk (since you mentioned it) works on tablets so you should be fine there at least.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Some apps may not be available just because the developer hasn't made them available for tablets. I don't think there's really any easy way of getting around this, other than changing your DPI to install an app (or apps) and then change it back. The downside of this is changing the DPI requires a boot and is annoying (though easy), and you won't be notified of app updates through the Play Store (and would have have to temporarily switch your DPI again to update those apps). Or, since you own the apps, you can backup the APK's on your phone and them manually copy them to your tablet and install them(I believe this is legal, at least).


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would say if your phone is rooted the easiest(and quickest since it wouldn't require re-downloading) way of transferring your apps would be backing them up with titanium backup and then restoring them on your tablet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ivanrooni (Aug 19, 2011)

All great ideas thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

sfreemanoh said:


> Some apps may not be available just because the developer hasn't made them available for tablets. I don't think there's really any easy way of getting around this, other than changing your DPI to install an app (or apps) and then change it back. The downside of this is changing the DPI requires a boot and is annoying (though easy), and you won't be notified of app updates through the Play Store (and would have have to temporarily switch your DPI again to update those apps). Or, since you own the apps, you can backup the APK's on your phone and them manually copy them to your tablet and install them(I believe this is legal, at least).


There's a good chance that with the phone-like UI of jelly bean that a lot of the apps will work. I'm hoping, anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

I can say that some apps that were on my Transformer won't install on my Nexus 7 and I think it's just like someone posted. The ui is different so apps may have to be updated to work properly. Probably just gonna side load them anyway.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

throwbot said:


> There's a good chance that with the phone-like UI of jelly bean that a lot of the apps will work. I'm hoping, anyways.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well, the 216 DPI of the N7 is kind of weird...and since that's at least partially what they seem to use to determine app compatibility with, it may cause some issues.


----------

